# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > CakePHP >  اولین مشکل در کیک

## reza.palang

سلام به دوستان
با آموزش ساخت لینک دونی "الوان وب" جلو رفتم 
در آخر بخش 2 بعد از نگاه کردن به نتیجه برنامه دیدم چیز هایی دیده میشه که توی view که ساختم نیستند.
(عکس ضمیمه شده خارج کادر قرمز)
دلیل اون چیه؟ چرا خود به خود ایجاد شده و چگونه میشه کنترلشون کرد؟؟

----------


## realman

<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">
<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml">
<head>
	<?php echo $html->charset(); ?>
	<title>
		<?php __('CakePHP: the rapid development php framework:'); ?>
		<?php echo $title_for_layout; ?>
	</title>
	<?php
		echo $html->meta('icon');

		echo $html->css('cake.generic');

		echo $scripts_for_layout;
	?>
</head>
<body>
	<div id="container">
		<div id="header">
			<h1><?php echo $html->link(__('CakePHP: the rapid development php framework', true), 'http://cakephp.org'); ?></h1>
		</div>
		<div id="content">

			<?php $session->flash(); ?>

			<?php echo $content_for_layout; ?>

		</div>
		<div id="footer">
			<?php echo $html->link(
					$html->image('cake.power.gif', array('alt'=> __("CakePHP: the rapid development php framework", true), 'border'=>"0")),
					'http://www.cakephp.org/',
					array('target'=>'_blank'), null, false
				);
			?>
		</div>
	</div>
	<?php echo $cakeDebug; ?>
</body>
</html>

تمام view های که شما در کیک ایجاد می کنید در نهایت در داخل یک layout (کد بالا)قرار گرفته و نمایش داده می شوند.مسیر پیشفرض این فایل cake\libs\view\layouts\default.ctp هستش که شما می تونید اون رو به صورت دلخواه ویرایش کنید.view توسط کدی که به رنگ سبز مشخص شده در اون بخش از قالب render می شه و اون تیکه اضافی رو هم که بهش اشاره کردید رو می تونید با حذف کد قرمز از بین ببرین که مربوط به اطلاعات debug هستش.
در ضمن شما می توانید با قرار دادن layout خودتان در مسیر app\views\layouts\default.ctp  قال پیشفرض کیک را رونویسی کنید.یعنی کیک از این پس این layout را به عنوان پیشفرض در نظر می گیرد.

----------


## cybercoder

> توسط کدی که به رنگ سبز مشخص شده در اون بخش از قالب render می شه و اون تیکه اضافی رو هم که بهش اشاره کردید رو می تونید با حذف کد قرمز از بین ببرین که مربوط به اطلاعات debug هستش.


لطفا چیزی رو که دقیقا نمی دونید به عنوان راه حل ارائه ندید ( برنخوره )
دلیلش استفاده از Scaffolding ه. که هسته Cake در صورتی که از Scaffolding استفاده کنید ویویی رو به صورت خودکار براتون می سازه!

موفق باشید

----------


## realman

> لطفا چیزی رو که دقیقا نمی دونید به عنوان راه حل ارائه ندید ( برنخوره )
> دلیلش استفاده از Scaffolding ه. که هسته Cake در صورتی که از Scaffolding استفاده کنید ویویی رو به صورت خودکار براتون می سازه!
> 
> موفق باشید


خواهش می کنم.متاسفانه می دونستم و جواب دادم.اگر یه زحمت کوچیک می کشیدین واون سایتی رو که آموزش داده بود می دید، متوجه می شدین که از scaffold استفاده نشده!!!و تمام view ها به صورت دستی ساخته شدند.
شما هم لطفا تا وقتی چیزی رو کامل بررسی نکردید اظهار نظر نکنید (بر نخوره!!)

----------


## realman

در ضمن راه دیگه هم برای حذف اطلاعات debug از قسمت پایین وجود داره و اون استفاده از کد 
Configure::write('debug', 0);
هستش .
موفق باشد.

----------


## cybercoder

> اگر یه زحمت کوچیک می کشیدین واون سایتی رو که آموزش داده بود می دید، متوجه می شدین که از scaffold استفاده نشده!!!و تمام view ها به صورت دستی ساخته شدند.
> شما هم لطفا تا وقتی چیزی رو کامل بررسی نکردید اظهار نظر نکنید (بر نخوره!!)


دلیلی برای بررسی وجود نداره صورت مسئله عوض شده دو چیز متفاوت که حالا یکی شده!

----------


## zoghal

حالا بحث رو عوض کنیم

کلا یک توضیح در مورد این میشه بدید؟!
var $scaffold;

----------


## realman

Scaffolding یکی از قابلیت های فوق العاده زیبای کیکه ،که به شما امکان ساخت یک CRUD (create, retrieve, update and delete)  رو تنها با اضافه کردن کد *var $scaffold* در کنترلر مورد نظرتون می ده.یعینی شما تنها با ساختن یک *Model* و یک *Controller*  دارای یک Application با قابلیت های ایجاد، بازیابی، به روز رسانی و حذف هستید.
It's really Cake!!

----------


## zoghal

یعنی با  اضافه کردن *var $scaffold  به خودکار قانکشن های crud  رو انجام میده؟*

----------


## reza.palang

> در ضمن راه دیگه هم برای حذف اطلاعات debug از قسمت پایین وجود داره و اون استفاده از کد 
> Configure::write('debug', 0);هستش .
> موفق باشد.


البته قصد من همه چیزهای اضافی بود. همه چیز ها غیر از اون چیز هایی که توی View ها ساخته شده
و حالا یک مسئله دیگه

----------


## realman

> البته قصد من همه چیزهای اضافی بود. همه چیز ها غیر از اون چیز هایی که توی View ها ساخته شده
> و حالا یک مسئله دیگه


خوب خیلی سادست.کافی یک layout مختص خودتون ایجاد کنین.به همون شکلی که توضیح دادم و در مسیر ذکر شده ذخیره کنی.ن و یا همون layout پیشفرض cakephp رو ویرایش کنین.

----------

